# NOD32 Blocking a URL, How to unblock it !!



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2008)

HEy guys, NOD32 is blocking a URL (its a forum site) so here is the screenshot of that blocked message by NOD:

*img7.pictiger.com/5c8/15074922_th.jpg

How to unblock the URL ?? (i tried the EXCLUDED ADDRESSED option) in advanced setup tree, but it only works for a login page, and for the rest of the pages (since thew forum site has a php and a page and/or topic number like 554566 to it) it is jus not possible to add everything this way.. plz help me.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 29, 2008)

Try using a wildcard such as *www.website.com/*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome DUde, thanx for the help... 

I guess, the Asterisk '*' at the ending of the string meant that ALLOW ALL contents from that particular webadress, isin't it ??  I did made use of Wildcards but was doing a wrong way.. 

AND

An Asterisk at the starting wud mean ?? allow contents with urls ENDING WITH ??


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad it worked.

The * is used as a wildcard. Eg: If I tell it to allow *www.sitename.com/*, it will allow all files/folders under that domain.
* means ANY.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, i will keep that in mind, thanx again.. 

+1

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## sachinsoft (Apr 30, 2008)

Try to disable the WebAccess Protection Option in Setup --> Antivirus and Antispyware protection menu....

-- sachin --


----------

